# Top Photography Schools on east coast



## laurenvictoria (Sep 1, 2011)

applying to college this year :0


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 1, 2011)

Before making important decisions about photography school....have you thought about what your goals are? 

For example, if you want to be a professional photography, photography school may or may not be the best route to take.  For one thing, photography doesn't *require* formal education or certification.  If you are good enough, the results will speak for themselves.

An important aspect to think about, is what type of photographer you want to be.  For example, if you want to be a portrait or wedding photographer, you'll likely be in business for yourself...and as such, your business skills will be just as or more important than your photography skills.  That's why, when someone asks about photography school, we often recommend majoring in business instead.
That being said, there are certainly plenty of jobs where having a good formal education will help get you in the door...but even then, you may be competing with photographers who skipped school and just have natural talent & skill.


----------



## CCericola (Sep 1, 2011)

(in no particular order)

Yale
Massachusetts College of Art and Design
NYU
Moore College of Art
University of The Arts in Philadelphia
School of Visual Arts &#8211; New York City
Rochester Inst of Tech
Rhode Island School of Design


----------



## usayit (Sep 1, 2011)

Just so that its listed as an option;

1) 4 year degree of choice; (My personal preference would be in business)
2) 1 year certificate study from international center of photography, NYC


----------



## usayit (Sep 1, 2011)

I believe FIT (fashion institute of technology, NYC) is also known for their photography program.


----------



## CCericola (Sep 1, 2011)

I keep forgetting FIT even though I have 2 friends who went there (I remember their dorms sucked) and a neighbor's daughter going there.


----------



## laurenvictoria (Sep 1, 2011)

these are good thanks!


----------

